# Looking for someone to RP with on Discord



## MTFox (Feb 4, 2018)

As the title says. I can do SFW or NSFW, and i have a few plots but i'm open to anything. My tag is 
b-47thstranger#3354 and I'm usually available from 7AM-1AM EST or so. Hit me up if you're interested!


----------



## SinFrame (Feb 4, 2018)

I added you! ^^


----------



## EternalTiger (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm available if you ever might want a tiger's company.


----------



## MTFox (Feb 5, 2018)

EternalTiger said:


> I'm available if you ever might want a tiger's company.


You have Discord?


----------



## EternalTiger (Feb 5, 2018)

MTFox said:


> You have Discord?



I do, aye.  Or Kik or Skype, whichever you’d prefer.  ^_^


----------



## MTFox (Feb 5, 2018)

EternalTiger said:


> I do, aye.  Or Kik or Skype, whichever you’d prefer.  ^_^


Hey, send me a friend request on Discord


----------



## chistota (Feb 8, 2018)

hi, I am interested, my tag is Toki#5974


----------



## NarwhalicViking (Feb 17, 2018)

Hey, I'm definitely interested. When I tried to search your tag on discord it gave me an error saying nothing could be found.

If you're interested and I can't get it figured out beforehand, my tag is Narwhalic-Viking#0389


----------

